# What is this



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

_Anyone see this going around in kazoo area._


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Silver Fox. 

I have only seen one in the wild in my life. They used to be raised in quite a few fox farms.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

multibeard said:


> Silver Fox.
> 
> I have only seen one in the wild in my life. They used to be raised in quite a few fox farms.


Thanks, that what someone told me but have never seen one.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw someone carrying one of those around at TSC the other day like a pet.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

I looked it up on the internet and it sound like a popular exotic pet.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

A color phase of the red fox.

Jim


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

fishrod said:


> I looked it up on the internet and it sound like a popular exotic pet.


I know a couple peeps who have them .Don't know why they piss all over there houses and smells horrible.Maybe this one got out


----------

